# proper etiquette for carrying Ruger LCR



## dolomite592

I bought this gun for its lightweight design so I plan on taking it on backpacking trips as a "just in case". As most of you know, it has an internal hammer and 5 round chamber. 

I've heard these guns are very safe to carry without the risk of accidental discharge. Still, how do I carry this with the utmost safety concern? Is it proper etiquette to only load 4 rounds and leave the empty chamber to the hammer, or is it safe to carry all 5 rounds?

In addition, how can I safely carry spare ammunition? I'm used to having a magazine to keep them safe.

Thanks for any help!

-dolomite


----------



## kev74

You can load all the cylinders. There is a hammer block that keeps the firing pin from contacting the primer unless the trigger is pulled.

For extra ammo, you can keep it in the box it came in, in a speed loader, in a speed strip, etc. Ammo is pretty durable and doesn't need to be kept in a magazine to stay reliable. Just keep it dry!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

dolomite592 said:


> ...Is it proper etiquette to only load 4 rounds and leave the empty chamber to the hammer, or is it safe to carry all 5 rounds?


It has absolutely nothing to do with "etiquette," and everything to do with _safety_.
A double-action-only revolver, such as your Ruger, cannot be discharged unless its trigger is intentionally, and fully, pulled all the way back. As you must already know, its trigger resists such a pull with a safe modicum of force. (And the pistol automatically and safely "resets" itself, if you release its trigger before completing the discharge.)
As long as your pistol is carried in a pouch, belt-holster, or pocket-holster that contains absolutely nothing else but the pistol, and as long as you keep your brain fully engaged in using it safely, you should feel comfortable in fully loading it with all five cartridges. Loading it with only four shots will not make it any safer, no matter what the situation.



dolomite592 said:


> In addition, how can I safely carry spare ammunition? I'm used to having a magazine to keep them safe...


Two possibilities: The "speed strip," as sold by at least two companies; and the "speed loader," also made by two different companies.
The speed strip is slower to use but takes up the least room in your non-gun pocket or pouch, while the speed loader is bulky but very quick.
Use Google to find out more about both options. They're cheap enough to make worthwhile buying at least one of each, and experimenting.


----------



## clanger

Congrats on landing the finest little +P snubby around. 

Propper carry means in a holster, muzzle down. Backpacking with a firearm in your pants pocket is not propper- sweat, lint, too ahrd to reach and it can get lost. Putting it in your pack is secure but what's the use then if you can't reach it. 

I suggest 2-3 speed strips and one speed loader, if SL's are made for it yet. Ammo is heavy so.... 

The LCR fits many of the J-frame type holsters. Try a couple out. 

Open carry when backpacking and never let your firearm get out of reach. 
Try some cross-chest straps or some such to get it off your hip while the pack is on. Carrying mid chest, in a holster that's tight or with a thumb-break or snap, is usualy the best way to go with large frame pack. 

YMMV.


----------



## zhurdan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with "etiquette," and everything to do with _safety_.


Ohhhh not true Steve. If you put your little pinky out when you hold it, it shows class! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Etiquette:*
• Pistols for two, breakfast for one.
• It is impolite to bring a knife to a gunfight. It makes the other participants laugh.
• Always remember to tell the burglar, "Pardon me, sir, but you are standing exactly where I am about to shoot."


----------



## Old Padawan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Etiquette:*
> • Pistols for two, breakfast for one.
> • It is impolite to bring a knife to a gunfight. It makes the other participants laugh.
> • Always remember to tell the burglar, "Pardon me, sir, but you are standing exactly where I am about to shoot."


:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Todd

Steve M1911A1 said:


> • Always remember to tell the burglar, "Pardon me, sir, but you are standing exactly where I am about to shoot."


That's great! :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It's an old Quaker joke.


----------

